# Record power dml320



## lee85 (20 Jul 2017)

Anyone have an experience with the dml320 variable speed lathe. Rethinking of purchasing new for. £499.99


----------



## evoman76 (21 Jul 2017)

I have the dml305 and love it, great lathe.


----------



## lee85 (21 Jul 2017)

Excellent , what work are you producing I've read it's also a good starter for someone like myself but should see me through for a longer time than most starters


----------



## evoman76 (21 Jul 2017)

I have mainly been making bowls, but have just got into pens


----------



## dcmguy (22 Jul 2017)

I have a record dml320 and the extension bed. its a good lathe for a beginner. The limitations I've found are ..

- Max turning size (obviously)
- m8 bolts to attach it to workbench are ok enough but I'd prefer 'over-engineering'
- Combination of record & axminster (for the chucks) quality isnt the highest but, to be fair, is by no means bad
- General progression of wear & tear over the 9 months since I've had it is quite high ...but no problems so far
- Headstock doesnt slide or rotate but, on reflection, this may be a good thing as well since those features may possibly reduce its rigidity
- It's not a high precision instrument...but then its only £500 ...its still a much better lathe than I am woodturner! 

For me, its an excellent machine which I'll be keeping. I'll probably buy a significantly better lathe if/when I want to do arty or high precision work ...but I wont be getting rid of the dml320 unless it somehow falls apart!

You can easily buy a better lathe ...but, imo, it'll cost a fair bit more


----------



## dcmguy (22 Jul 2017)

Forgot to add ...knowing it as I do now : Would I buy it as a beginner lathe or get something else in the 'up to £1k' price range ? .. Yes.. I'd get the dml320 again!


----------



## lee85 (22 Jul 2017)

Pranks for the feedback. I think it will definatly suit me


----------



## lee85 (22 Jul 2017)

What sort of bench do you have the dml on I need to get something I've looked at the record power stands although specifically made for the lathe I still like the idea of a wooden bench


----------



## evoman76 (22 Jul 2017)

My lathe is on a bench made from 4x2 frame and top, with an MDF top sheet as well, works fine for my needs


----------



## dcmguy (22 Jul 2017)

oops ... the biggest downside to the lathe somehow got deleted ... it's a bit underpowered for it's turning size capacity ...so you need to learn to love belt changes. Lowspeed range has enough torque for most things but not much top end speed, mid speed range easy to stall if you're greedy with your cuts.


----------



## CHJ (23 Jul 2017)

dcmguy":75qnpgxy said:


> oops ... the biggest downside to the lathe somehow got deleted ... it's a bit underpowered for it's turning size capacity ...so you need to learn to love belt changes. Lowspeed range has enough torque for most things but not much top end speed, mid speed range easy to stall if you're greedy with your cuts.




Lack of torque not a bad thing for a beginner, reduces the risk factor in bad catch situations and instils better tool control and use, encourages tool sharpening.

As to whether it will become a frustration factor leading to an upgrade in power and speed control options though? all depends upon what niche of turning you settle into regarding type and size.


----------



## Dalboy (23 Jul 2017)

I have pushed my lathes to the limit at one time or another but with sharp tools and the correct approach you can overcome some of the problems. That is not saying that for certain work a larger lathe is the better option after all like most machines they are designed to do a certain job at a certain range for example like drills they are rated to drill up to a maximum size bit for the material being drilled. My advice was always buy a machine where the majority of the work you wish to do is in the mid range.


----------



## Robbo3 (23 Jul 2017)

I have, in addition to my main lathe, I have a Draper mini lathe with a 250w (1/3 HP) variable speed motor. Although it is easy to stall, as previous posters have said, it teaches you how to use your tools correctly.
The only problem I struggle with is drilling into end grain with a 32mm sawtooth bit, but that's way over what it should be expected to cope with.
As you get more experienced you may have to curb your impatience & take smaller cuts but as it's only a small lathe you'll not be turning anything large enough to cause too much frustration.


----------



## lee85 (7 Aug 2017)

Well the dml320 is now winging its way to me. The "work room" is ready for the arrival and I'm ready to get started on my journey


----------

